# Fabio's HPF750 Turbo M3 Video!



## HPF Kyle (Feb 27, 2007)

We just finished Fabio HPF750 Turbo kit. Here is a video of his build on pump and race gas. Enjoy! 

































Take Care,
Kyle


----------



## LBC X5 (Apr 27, 2005)

Holy Smokes!!! How much?


----------



## DrewKo (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## army_325i (Sep 2, 2007)

so when is hpf going to make a turbo kit for the 325i???? lol.


----------



## bannerrj (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy ****t:jawdrop::jawdrop::bow:


----------

